# Emacs wrong version number?



## fluca1978 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi all,
on 10.1-release I'm installing emacs that should be at version 24.4_3:


```
# pkg install emacs24-24.4_3,3
...
# emacs --version
GNU Emacs 24.4.1
```


```
# pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (8 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (8 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.

# pkg which /usr/local/bin/emacs
/usr/local/bin/emacs was installed by package emacs24-24.4_3,3
```
So apparently the package is convinced of being 24.4.3, while emacs claims to be 24.4.1, is this normal?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2014)

The version that's installed is 24.4. The _3,3 has nothing to do with the Emacs version, they're the port revision and the epoch of the port.


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 16, 2014)

Right, I have realized a minute after posting having a look at http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/
Sorry for the noise.


----------

